# Men's and Women's Putters



## army0341 (Feb 22, 2013)

I understand that men's and women's clubs are different. But what about putters? My wife if about to get into the game and I need to get her a putter and was hoping there isn't a difference. I would imagine not. But i'll take your opinions.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

No real difference at all for most putter makes. You may have to get the shaft trimmed to her height if it's not comfortable for her or throws her technique off, but otherwise she should be able to use anything that she's comfortable with style and weight wise. To me, putting is more about practice practice practice than the equipment. You can putt consistantly with a crooked stick if you practice enough. Well, I guess technically that's what we all do. 

Welcome to Golf Forum!


----------



## army0341 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah she's like 5'9" so I am very worried about the equipment. I just bought her a Wilson's Tiara set and its being shipped. I pray its the right size.


----------

